# Gabapentin



## cc-tx (Jun 22, 2012)

Could not make it through the antidepressant side effects so dr. put me on Gabapentin and gradually raised the dosage. Worked wonders. I no longer stop 4 to 5 times on my way to work and can actually leave to house without the panic.


----------

